# Solar power backup for Aquarium.



## aQ.LED (Nov 13, 2012)

I just got an email from a LED supplier, although their LED wasn't exactly make for aquarium usage (mainly are strips with like 0.5w leds and spot lights), but they have some special items to offer and one of those is Solar Panel. I have this crazy idea to maybe have the solar powered to back up our tank so in even of power outage, the fish tank would be saved. What do you guys think? 
Description: solar power system 

This is one of their smaller one

Solar panel: 100W/18V

Contrller: 24V/10A

Inverter: 48V/300W

Battery: 75AH LEAD acid battery



Output voltage: DC12V,AC220V,110V,240V(50HZ) 

Max output: DC12V/350W AC220V/350W 

Protect way: high current and high voltage protect and low voltage and low current protect. 

Fulll current and high voltage mark. 1*3W LED lamps 

Offer 300W electric appliance working for 2.5hrs to 3 hrs


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

What would the total cost for all that?


----------



## aQ.LED (Nov 13, 2012)

lol I have no idea, I would like to know also, I am checking with them but yet to get the info back yet, but I am just thinking that would be kind of cool and further saving the electric bill.


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

Likely to be costly to the point where those wanting it would go full out solar. Most people worry about pumps not lighting during a power outrage, for that people use battery driven air pumps and some will use those cheap solar battery chargers. Get them for USB output and standard batteries easily. 

If the purpose is lighting than many parts can be skipped so it works for day time only making a much more affordable backup

Sent from my SGH-I897 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## fishdragon (Nov 8, 2010)

solar power ?! it's a good idear, when can i equip them to give power for my nearly 20 tanks under an acceptable budget, i always thinking about that

Sent from my LT15a using Tapatalk 2


----------



## davefrombc (Apr 21, 2010)

Be sure to be sitting down when you price out that solar system. The price on the solar panel alone will make you take a deep breath .


----------



## aQ.LED (Nov 13, 2012)

lol I can figure but I think I can at least dream about it, well too early to make any comment on it, might just find out first


----------



## aQ.LED (Nov 13, 2012)

I kno it is for circulation that is why I am looking for something that can support something over 500W in total.


----------



## aQ.LED (Nov 13, 2012)

i got their sample quote, price is depending on amount of units I want. Those at low Watts are pretty cheap ranging from $80 to $120 before shipping and duties. But when we get to higher Watts , price gone up by a lot. The 100W one is about $400, so I would think the [email protected] unit could be somewhere between 600 to 800 range. Don't forget these are just direct distributor pricing at 100 pcs per order. I think by the time it get to us would be over 2k. As much as I love the idea, but everyone saying here, it is just way too much initial cost. I hope one day, these units can drop their price like LEDs.


----------

